# Peep Rubber wont stay on



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys, I shoot with sights and my peep rubber keeps coming off the peep when I fire, thought it might be too short so tried another piece and it is still happening. Have tried to video it but my bow is too fast. Any help would be appreciated as it is really starting to annoy me.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Not a big fan of the rubber tubing, but you can try a couple of things. 1 - cut angled slices into thr 'stem' of the peep towards the peep so that when the tubing is stretched it has a little something to grab. 2 - dip the end of the tubing in alcohol then slip it onto the peep 'stem'. Once the alcohol dries it'll stick the tubing to the peep 'stem'. Other then that, lose the tubing.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

2nd on the alcohol.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

3rd the alcohol and 2nd on getting rid of the tube, if you have a quality string you shouldn't need a tube



But if you have to have it then it should be cut to length by drawing the bow and have someone measure the distance from the cable to which you tie it to and the peep on your string, then subtract a few inches I usually go 2" short and install it. Unless you string is doing looptie loops around then it should have just enough tension to straighten the peep up


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

get rid of the rubber and get a tubeless and you dont have to worry about rubbber tubing.


----------



## bowhuntin3 (Feb 21, 2010)

switch to the G5 peep, dont know how i shot with a tube peep for so long


----------



## C&DArchery (Jan 28, 2010)

I had the same issue with my peep last year and found out their are different sized tubing. I switched to the smaller tubing and have not had the problem since.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Clean the peep with alcohol, use a new tube. Good advice is to lose the tube and get good custom strings, best move I ever made.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

*Rubber tube peep*

I tried using a tubless peep sight but always had trouble with it. The peep never lined up right with my eye when I was shooting. I was using a brand new Matthew Monster bow and not like I had an old bow that wasn't tuned properly. Heard the same issue with other archery shooters as well. I placed a new peep on my old Hoyt bow and it kept coming off. I tried making a longer one and the same problem occured. Found out that I needed a smaller diameter and that solved the issue. The best peep sight is with the rubber tube.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Tube makes NOISE!! Lose it!!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

PArcheryhunter said:


> I tried using a tubless peep sight but always had trouble with it. The peep never lined up right with my eye when I was shooting. I was using a brand new Matthew Monster bow and not like I had an old bow that wasn't tuned properly. Heard the same issue with other archery shooters as well. I placed a new peep on my old Hoyt bow and it kept coming off. I tried making a longer one and the same problem occured. Found out that I needed a smaller diameter and that solved the issue. The best peep sight is with the rubber tube.


No it;s not


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

Get rid of the rubber tube, One almost put my eye out when it broke. After that I went to a G5 peep and have not looked back.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ignore all those guys telling you to get rid of the tubing. You want tubing, you want tubing. Several good fixes given, try one.

I have tubing on my hunting bow - probably don't need it, but it gives that extra measure of security. My target bows just have Super Peeps, no tubing.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Try hairspray. It acts like a lubricant when wet and sticks when dry.


----------

